# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  برنامه نویس  فوق حرفه ای PHP فقط از شهرستان (ترجیحا مشهد یا تبریز) با حقوق بالا.

## joomla.estekhdam

یک شرکت برنامه نویسی (در زمینه املاک) نیاز به استخدام برنامه نویس بسیار حرفه ای PHP و همچنین Webmaster HTML CSS , Joomla  دارد. 

۱. سن کمتر از ۲۸ سال 

۲. فقط از شهرستانها (دور کاری ممکن است) 

۳. بیمه 

۴. حقوق عالی 

۵. مهارت در OOP 

۶. مهارت بسیار بالا در PHP یا CSS, HTML و Webmastering

۷. کار تمام وقت است. به هیچ عنوان استخدام پاره وقت نداریم.

۸. Webmaster آشنا با امور سرور٫ Cpanel و رفع باگ نیز نیاز داریم.

*لطفا اگر از تهران هستید تماس نگیرید. استخدام در تهران نداریم.*



رزومه خود را به آدرس Joomla.estekhdam@gmail.com بفرستید.

----------


## youhana

سلام میخواستم راهنماییم کنید و مراحل طراحی سایت رو برام بگید

از ثبت آدرس تا آخر

----------


## wallfa

والا ما همه کارهای بالا بلدیم جز جوملا !

----------


## Asiandesign

با سلام من تمامی شرایط بالا رو دارم - تو تبریز ساکنم - و فقط ساخت قالب برای جوملا رو بلد نیستم ولی ویرایش رو بلدم - و همچنین فارسی سازیش - بعدش هم الان وبسایتم رو خودم ساختم با سیستم مدیریت محتوایی که از صفر خودم نوشتم با فریم ورک ها اشناییی ندارم ولی انشاالله در این یکی دو ماه آینده یادگیریشو شروع و تموم می کنم - با css3 & HTML5 آشنایی کامل دارم - درحال یادگیری جاوااسکریپت هستم - 18 سالمه از مهر همین سال قراره در دانشگاه در رشته نرم افزار تحصیل کنم - و دیگر این که قابلیت کار تیمی رو دارم - اگر خواستین به ایمیلم یه پیام بزنید که سایت و نمونه کاری اندر کوچک براتون بفرستم - در ضمن با وردپرس هم آشنایی دارم در حد جوملا ولی یکم با کنترل بیشتر. کنترل جوملا در واقع مدیریتش رو 100 درصد بلدم و نصب پوسته - نصب افزونه - مدیریت منو ها و غیرهشو میدونم - با گرافیک هم آشنام فتوشاپ رو 90 درصد بلدم - ریپ کردن سایت هم بلدم ولی سرعتم توش کنده به خاطر اینکه مسلط نیستم.
farzadstar@ymail.com

البته یه سوتی جالبم تو این پست دادم - که خودتون میدونید دیگه چیه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Bahmany

همچین نوشتی فوق حرفه ای که آدم فکر میکنه چه آیتم های خفنی مد نظرتون هست
باید مینوشتی یه برنامه نویس فوق معمولی :))

----------


## mojzkh

ای کاش گیلان هم بازار برنامه نویسیش خوب بود البته خوبو که کل ایرانم نداریم اما اینی که هست نبود . یه جا تو رشت واسه برنامه نویس استخدامی زدن . اول گفتن باید یه سایت رو با php کامل از 0 تا 100 رو خودت بتونی طراحی کنی . 3 تا نمونه کار بردم ! . بعد گفتن نه ما asp.net نیاز داریم منم حاضر آماده 2 تا نمونه بهشون نشون دادم که عمرا نتونستن ایراد بگیرن . خلاصه دلمون خوش شد که ایول زدیم رو خال . یهو گفتن ما جوملا کار می خوایم !!! قیافه من :| با تعجب گفتم جوملارو علاوه بر کار کردن تدریس هم میکنم با مدرک از آموزشگاه در حال تدریس و پاسخ به سوالاتشون . آخرش گفتن خیلی عالیه شما برین ما از طریق ایمیل یه طرح سایت رو ارسال می کنیم شما واسمون طراحی کنین . البته به شکل آزمایشی . خلاصه روز ها ماه ها و 2 سالی میشه که حتی جرات نکردن ایمیل یا تماس کلیشه ای بگیرن . و بعدشم از طریق دوستانی فهمیدم که خیلی از شرکتها و کارخانه های محصولات تجاری برای تبلیغ و به سر زبان اومدن از طریق یه آگهی استخدام الکی اسم و رسمی بپا می کنن . متاسفم .من چند ساله که  شغلی بهتر از تدریس در آموزشگاه پیدا نکردم .

----------

